# razor sharp nails after clipping



## Lucy Dog

Everytime i clip my pups nails, they always end up so sharp the next day. I was laying in bed and she climbs on me like she usually does and gets me in the face with one of her sharp nails and now i have a nice gash on my chin. It's really only for the next couple days after i clip her nails until she goes for a couple walks and they eventually dull. Does anyone else experience this? Any solutions?


----------



## TNGSDLVR

You can buy a Dremel at Wal Mart, Lowes, Home Depot (any hardware store) It has a file on the end and it battery operated. I'm a groomer and I use this on every dog after trimming their nails. It files them as smooth as you could want. Good luck!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Well i usually clip her nails when she's sleeping without a problem. The second she wakes up, she thinks the clippers are her bone, so i try to be as quiet as possible while clipping away. I feel like if i got a dremel, she'd just wake up and want no part of it making my job much harder to do.


----------



## LUV_GSDs

you have a pup so you are lucky. My trainer taught her dogs to file their nails down after clipping by using a board with emory cloth (sand paper) glued to the board. I still haven't done this with my dog but she knows how to scratch on command so transfering the behavior shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## allieg

You can use a nail file to smooth out the edges if the Dremel is not possible.


----------

